# muscadines not sweet



## gametec

I bought some New property that had a couple muscadine and 1 scupadine vine. Niether look like they have been pruned for a while. However the 
muscadines taste like acidic water no sweetness or flavor and the scupadines
were very sweet and taste like they should. What could cause this I have never tasted a muscadine like this no flavor whatsoever. Does it sound like 
the variety or lack of non pruning? We also had a ton of rain but I have another muscadine vine on property next door and they were perfect.

I appreciate any suggestions!!
Thanks


----------



## olusteebus

Did your area get a lot of rain during the summer. It is strange to me that the muscadines are tasteless but the scuppernongs are sweet.


----------



## jamesngalveston

what part of the country are you in....south north, etc...maybe it is not a muscadine


----------



## Sacalait

If it were me I'd get rid of them and put in a known variety that you can count on.


----------



## garymc

What he said ^


----------



## bigdrums2

Sounds to me like the berry didn't ripen. Full sun/shade?


----------



## chris231

Muscadines are have a musky taste to them. Not everybody likes the taste. They is a big difference in dines and Scumps. When making wine I found adding more sugar to make it sweet makes it more musky. Add honey to sweeten works better I found. Lime your vines in early spring. Pruning will only help the health of the vine. It will not change the taste of the fruit.


----------



## gametec

I think what may have happen was we picked them right after we got a lot of rain and they didn't have time to sweeten. However we picked them same time 
as the vines on my other property and they were fine.
The dines were very large but no taste. I am going to give them one more year
with proper pruning and etc.. and see how they turn out.
If not will definetly replace with the variety from other property.

Thanks for all suggestions,


----------



## Sacalait

You likely already know this but just in case... Muscadines do not reach their full potential for flavor and sugar content until the shine or gloss has been replaced by a very dull or drab appearance.


----------



## bigdrums2

If you picked them the same time you picked your others, then it is more than possible that they were picked too soon. In the south, they should be the last grape to ripen. In fact many will just start to fall when they ripen, and can just be picked off the ground. I know many that out tarps underneath when the time gets close.


----------

